# Confused



## Mighty_Mouse187 (Jul 16, 2009)

Well i instaled snow performance meth stg3 kit yesterday i want to the race track and was bogging out of the line and when shifing into fourth.. i have it set up to where it turns on at 1 psi i need help my best time was 14.1 at 102 mph with out the meth and now iwith the me i went 14.7 at 95 bogging really bad... The thing is it does not do it in the street any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mighty_Mouse187 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Confused (Mighty_Mouse187)*

my mods are stg 2plus pullys meth


----------



## Mighty_Mouse187 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Confused (Mighty_Mouse187)*

anyone have any advice any idea why this is happening


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Confused (Mighty_Mouse187)*

well you didnt tell us anything about your setup. but i'm goign to guess you have too big of a nozzle.


----------



## Mighty_Mouse187 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: Confused (TBT-Syncro)*

yeah i did put the bigest one.....and what do u need to know i have apr stg2 plus, pully, d/v, forge short shifter nue speed sport springs, nue speed cold air intake, dog bone and i think that is it any help would be appreciated


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Confused (Mighty_Mouse187)*

the one you're running is way too big. 
you pick the nozzle based off of the HP of your car. 
check the manual, check the sizes of nozzles that you have, and use the one that's the best match.


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: Confused (Mighty_Mouse187)*

Stock turbo = 175ml
ko4 = maybe 225ml


_Modified by gypsyjetta at 7:08 AM 7-19-2009_


----------

